

The Problem With Property Rights  - smanek
http://www.slate.com/id/2195158/

======
smanek
I found this particularly interesting:

"Heller demonstrates that the anti-commons can be found in places like medical
research, and this is where the book gets depressing. He recounts the story of
Compound X, a treatment for Alzheimer's that remains undeveloped because there
are too many owners of relevant patents, each of whom can demand the lion's
share of any profits."

